# pony show halters??



## keely2682 (Jan 23, 2008)

i recently acquired 2 grey shetlands

i am unsure of what to show them in in halter classes

i have seen some shetlands with arab looking halters and some with bridles

help


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Keely,

It depends on the horse. In the Classic division, I show most of my ponies in the same type halters I show my minis in. However, I have one stallion that needs a bit for extra control (It's actually a pacifier for him) so I show him in a bridle. In the Modern Pleasure division, most people show in a bridle.

Amber Montgomery would be an excellent person to ask for advice on this topic as well.


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 23, 2008)

Are they registered with an A or B? Can you put pics up of them posing and trotting freely? That would probably help a lot.


----------



## maranatha minis (Jan 23, 2008)

I would like to see one showing too!!! this will my 1st year with ponies.












Shelley<><


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 24, 2008)

Here are the best pics I have of Shetlands in cable halters:











I don't have a good picture of one wearing a bridle, but here is my stallion being show in hand with a bridle.


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice Carin! And to think I have to show against you! LOL!


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 25, 2008)

muffntuf said:


> Very nice Carin! And to think I have to show against you! LOL!



Ahh, trust me. I can be beat!



But ya better bring game! LOL!



I've always wanted to say that.


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 25, 2008)

I think I actually have some game this year to bring! LOL! Only in Classic and MP though! Foundation I got nothin!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Feb 17, 2008)

Carin,

You are C~R~A~Z~Y!!!!!!!


----------

